# Persian cat wanted



## Girly0608 (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi everyone

I'm new to this forum and am looking to give a home to a Persian cat.... Older cat rather than a kitten. Wanted as a pet
I live in Bristol
Can anyone help? X


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I suggest you sign up with the excellent Rushden Persian Rescue
https://www.facebook.com/groups/134632263238293/?fref=nf
All the cats are health checked, groomed and well socialised and they are happy to re-home to any area as long as you can travel to collect ( and subject to house check)


----------



## Girly0608 (Aug 9, 2015)

Thank you paddy paws... I will do that now


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Try here

http://www.persianrescue.co.uk

They are based in Coalpit Heath just outside of Bristol


----------



## Girly0608 (Aug 9, 2015)

Thank u Cazzer... Nice and local will call tomorrow


----------

